# BOOM 2017!!



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Rang in the new year with a lights out barn burner. I've been waiting for this type of shoot all season. Two good friends & I were covered up in ducks and it was hard to pass up on some of the most gorgeous cotton tops I've seen in a while. But a buddy insisted on a wonder bread pic so we had to be patient. Here's to 2017


On a sad note. While cleaning these birds I discovered these were the scrawniest birds I've seen all season. One of my seven was a fatty but the others were skin & bone. Apparently these boys have been burning some serious calories.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Covered up is good!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Covered up is good!


It's most likey all down hill from here baby lol


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Rang in the new year with a lights out barn burner. I've been waiting for this type of shoot all season. Two good friends & I were covered up in ducks and it was hard to pass up on some of the most gorgeous cotton tops I've seen in a while. But a buddy insisted on a wonder bread pic so we had to be patient. Here's to 2017
> 
> On a sad note. While cleaning these birds I discovered these were the scrawniest birds I've seen all season. One of my seven was a fatty but the others were skin & bone. Apparently these boys have been burning some serious calories.


 Why would you shoot a bunch of coots? Are they good eating?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Darn fine pile of green!
R


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I just breasted out a couple of park ducks from last week. They were in very good condition.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I haven't had an issue with skinny birds at all this year. What area were they in?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> I haven't had an issue with skinny birds at all this year. What area were they in?


Liberty Park.

Hey don't judge. A guys gotta do what a guys gotta do


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

covered in cotton top ducks and took a Wonder Bread Pic...please help me, what does that all mean?
Am I that far out of step with the current jive? and all you guys "like" makes me feel like I am getting real old or something.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> covered in cotton top ducks and took a Wonder Bread Pic...please help me, what does that all mean?
> Am I that far out of step with the current jive? and all you guys "like" makes me feel like I am getting real old or something.


If I'm not mistaken, cotton top is slang for a widgeon. I've heard of few of these nicknames and they crack me up. Like Bull Sprig for a drake pintail or bootlips for shovelers. Wonder Bread, aka plain Jane/common, so referring to all the mallards.

Are there widgeon on any walkable access? I haven't bagged one before. Since taking up waterfowling widgeon, bufflehead, and woodies have all evaded me for some reason.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Jerry, 20 or 28 gauge....we killed our first goose with the 28's this weekend.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Stimmy congrats on the goose! No 28 action that hunt.

BPturkey slang terms
Cotton tops - widgeon
Pinnertailia - Pintail
Spoontang - spoon bill 
Bread eaters - mallards or local banded geese
Team or crew - (example) their crew got together and had a great time at pride day


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks boys...I am now up to date:grin:
Back when I hunted ducks we only had a three types: Pintails, teal and sh*t ducks(everything else)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Thanks boys...I am now up to date:grin:
> Back when I hunted ducks we only had a three types: Pintails, teal and sh*t ducks(everything else)


That still holds pretty much true. Except for cans, of course, the King.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm aware of two types of ducks:

1. Mallards
2. OTM ducks (Other Than Mallards)
R


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Weight Watchers*

So, I shot one of Jerry's Weight Watchers mallards the other day. I was glassing some high geese out west when I heard wing beats behind me. It landed 3 yards from my pad. I debated whether to shoot it with my camera or gun. Turns out if you shoot with your gun first, you can do both. If I had it to do over, I'd probably reach for my camera. But it was an incredibly slow day and I didn't want to go home empty handed. Not my favorite duck, but at least it's not a gadwall.

It weighed just 2# 1oz, as compared to my average of 2 3/4#.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Its a good thing that you put that skinny bird out of its misery. He's probably been over on the corner picking corn out of the manure pile at Hinckley's feedlot.

Choke it down with a 6 month old bottle of Cab Sauv lol


----------

